# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e Forumit Shqiptar!

## ☆Angie☆

Tema u mbyll për arritje të nr. të postimeve.


Për të gjithë miqtë e mi këtu:

----------


## laura..

Pershendetje andelina je shume e mire 
flm per temen
te te bej nje pyetje 
te hapim nje teme chit chat?

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*wow ...... pershendetje....urime per temen e re......ju uroj nje mbremje te kendshme......naten e mile....*

----------


## tetovarja87

*p.sh per te gjithe...ja paska fillu tema e re...


haj me te mira...na shkofte hehe....*

----------


## alem_de

Te pershendes Tetovare mire se na erdhe,pak me vonese,po ta falim se je shume e sjellshme.

----------


## tetovarja87

> Te pershendes Tetovare mire se na erdhe,pak me vonese,po ta falim se je shume e sjellshme.


flm ore alem...flm....a me e dite se si jam realishte...mazalla se me flisni heheh...

p.sh vecmas per ty dhe zogun

----------


## alem_de

> flm ore alem...flm....a me e dite se si jam realishte...mazalla se me flisni heheh...
> 
> p.sh vecmas per ty dhe zogun


E po mire me jep adresen te vi ne Tetove te shoh ne realitete dhe te them se si je.hahahahaha

Kalofshe mire sonte.

----------


## tetovarja87

> E po mire me jep adresen te vi ne Tetove te shoh ne realitete dhe te them se si je.hahahahaha
> 
> Kalofshe mire sonte.


*gjithashtu.....


adresen....shtipen ne mese kopshtit,rruga pa nr..heheh....  shaka.....


p.sh per all of you who are online*

----------


## alem_de

Hahahahaha je e shkelqyer Tetovare.

Naten e mire se po shkoj te fleje.

----------


## Milkway

Pershendetje per gjumashat .....por nje pershendetje ma e madhe per ata qe nuk i ze gjumi  :perqeshje:

----------


## laura..

pershendetje ti ku ishe 
apo kishe oren e faljes?

na iku dhe alemi i erdhi ora

----------


## Milkway

> pershendetje ti ku ishe 
> apo kishe oren e faljes?
> 
> na iku dhe alemi i erdhi ora


Tasht me erdh rendi me hy  ne net  :pa dhembe:  

Si ja kalon sonte ???

----------


## laura..

qete shume qe ike dhe ti dhe u qetsua forumi
mos hik me se lodhem vetem

----------


## Milkway

> qete shume qe ike dhe ti dhe u qetsua forumi
> mos hik me se lodhem vetem


A deshiron mem kercenu mod a  :perqeshje:  

Po ma mir mu lodh ti se mu lodh dyt  :pa dhembe:  

Sonte paske mbet vetem ???

----------


## laura..

nuk mbetem kure vetem ka shume invalit lol
ika xhamia kujdes minaren mos te mar te ftohte se astaj nuk shkrin akulli lol
naten e mire puc puc

----------


## Milkway

> nuk mbetem kure vetem ka shume invalit lol
> ika xhamia kujdes minaren mos te mar te ftohte se astaj nuk shkrin akulli lol
> naten e mire puc puc


Epo mir sepse thash te vi te bej shoqeri  :perqeshje:  

Minaren e kom mbulu sonte se eshte ftoft  :ngerdheshje:  ....naten dhe ty ....sweet dreams  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Mirmengjesi te gjithve ,ju deshiroj nje dit te mbare.*

----------


## alem_de

Mir mengjesi forumista,nje dite te kendeshme dhe te mbare per te gjithe.Per ty mbi mua <<bon zhur madam,sava>>?Me siguri nuk e kam shkruajt mir Sueda.

----------


## tetovarja87

*mirmengjesi per  te gjithe...

pershendetje per z.metbala,teta vera,z.ademgashi dk,z.valdetshala,z.caushi,z.gjakushi,iniciator,z.s  aiini,daja goni,behari,skifter bjeshke,besnikkub,alem de,toni 007,rockstar,lisa12,elsaa,sueda,gloreta,amle,midja  ,xhamia,fk partizoni,kusi,thekthi,laura,banesaxhie,zogun,ilia spiro,izadora,bato,kasumi,sinfoni,black'swan,skend  er,goldianendless,noellag,usa nr 1,endri uckdhe gjite te tjeret qe noshta kam haruar hehe ....
dhe veten time me ne funde; )


ps/pardon se e emrat jan te shkruara me shkronja te vogla,por sme punon caps lock...sinqerisht ua them....thash te iu trg.para se te mare noj verejtje per kete ...heh


urroj te kaloni nje dite te bukur...
fate e sukses ne jetet e juaja*

----------


## alem_de

> *mirmengjesi per  te gjithe...
> 
> pershendetje per z.metbala,teta vera,z.ademgashi dk,z.valdetshala,z.caushi,z.gjakushi,iniciator,z.s  aiini,daja goni,behari,skifter bjeshke,besnikkub,alem de,toni 007,rockstar,lisa12,elsaa,sueda,gloreta,amle,midja  ,xhamia,fk partizoni,kusi,thekthi,laura,banesaxhie,zogun,ilia spiro,izadora,bato,kasumi,sinfoni,black'swan,skend  er,goldianendless,noellag,usa nr 1,endri uckdhe gjite te tjeret qe noshta kam haruar hehe ....
> dhe veten time me ne funde; )
> 
> 
> ps/pardon se e emrat jan te shkruara me shkronja te vogla,por sme punon caps lock...sinqerisht ua them....thash te iu trg.para se te mare noj verejtje per kete ...heh
> 
> 
> ...


Pershendetje per gjith listen dhe vecanrishte autoren e listes.Nje dite sa me te bukur per te gjithe.

----------

